# Plauderei über falsche Zusammenhänge und allgemeine Mahnbescheidsfieberei



## stevy_0 (3 Juni 2009)

bernhard schrieb:


> Wir verbreiten nicht falsche oder irreführende Nachrichten.
> 
> Wer Gerüchte verbreiten will, ist hier am falschen Platz.





das kann ich auch verstehen .. nur leider sind es keien gerüchte ! 

--> YouTube - Schwimmbadspiel.de - Achtung Abzocke! Informationen um Abzockseiten 

in dem video wird es jawohl deutlich gesagt dass es bereits zu 2 gerichtsverhandlungen kam ! 

meine fragen :

beauftragen die wirklich einen anwalt ? nach euren meinungen anscheinend nicht aber wenn ich den clip sehe schon ?!


----------



## krennz (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*

Die können sowohl einen Anwalt, als auch ein Inkassobüro mit dem Beitrieben der ominösen Forderung beauftragen. Das ist das selbe, als wenn Du selber jemandem ne Mahnung schicken würdest. Nur, die haben ne Lizenz vom jeweiligen Gerichtspräsidenten des zuständigen Amtsgerichts dafür, Du nicht.

Die Auswirkungen sind aber im Endeffekt die gleichen. Keiner hat recht.

Ich bleibe in solchen Fällen ruhig, warte ob ein gelber Brief mit Staatswappen (eher unwahrscheinlich bis unmöglich) kommt und kreuze dann auf dem beiliegenden Formular "Ich widerspreche, bzw. Ich widerspreche voll inhaltlich" an. Das dann, aber nur das, per Einschreiben mit Rückschein ans genannte Amtsgericht zurück, am besten sofort, und gut ist.

Dann kann ich mich gelassen zurücklehnen und den lieben Gott nen guten Mann sein lassen, da ich mein Geld behalten darf.
Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Teleton (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Angstmacherei wegen pyjamagirls.de schwimmbadspiel.de*



> in dem video wird es jawohl deutlich gesagt dass es bereits zu 2 gerichtsverhandlungen kam !


Ja,aber nicht von dem hier in diesen Thread besprochenen Anbieter. Der hat noch nie sein Glück beim Gericht gesucht.


> beauftragen die wirklich einen anwalt ?


Ja klar. Das bedeutet aber nur mehr unschöne Post im Briefkasten, aber noch lange nicht dass Du bei Gericht landest.


----------



## bernhard (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei über falsche Zusammenhänge und allgemeine Mahnbescheidsfieberei*

Unsinnige "Beweisführung" für nichts abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...irls-de-schwimmbadspiel-de-18.html#post282066


----------



## Don Pablo (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei über falsche Zusammenhänge und allgemeine Mahnbescheidsfieberei*



stevy_0 schrieb:


> beauftragen die wirklich einen anwalt ?


Vermutlich nicht, denn das wäre etwas Neues.
Bisher gab es nur falsche Anwaltsmails vom Server der Betreiber.


----------



## bernhard (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei über falsche Zusammenhänge und allgemeine Mahnbescheidsfieberei*

Noch gefährlicher, die schalten die Oma ein.


----------



## krennz (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei über falsche Zusammenhänge und allgemeine Mahnbescheidsfieberei*

Habe jetzt in der Netzwelt gelesen, dass ein Ra Bo** aus G. für einen Gewinnspielanbieter ein Urteil gegen einen Verbraucher hereingeholt hat.

Die Methode sei dahingestellt.

Fazit, das auch einige Verbraucherzentralen vertreten, ist:

Man sollte sich zumindest mit EINEM Widerrufs- und Anfechtungsschreiben per Einschreiben mit Rückschein wehren um solchen RA´s von vorneherein den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen.

Ausserdem erfuhr ich, dass die Anbieter auch ohne Mahnungen und Mahnbescheid direkt vor Gericht gehen können um ihre Forderung geltend zu machen. Finde aber im BGB so auf die Schnelle keinen Hinweis. Weiss da Jemand was näheres?  Kann in der Netzwelt zwar mitlesen, darf dort aber nicht posten. (Hab mich mal daneben benommen und  jemand hat sich beleidigt gefühlt obwohl es ein Scherz war)

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Teleton (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei über falsche Zusammenhänge und allgemeine Mahnbescheidsfieberei*

Gähn, die Geschichte schon wieder.

Was bringt Dich auf die Idee dass bei einem Schreiben des Verbrauchers die Entscheidung anders ausgefallen wäre? Es ist eher zu vermuten, dass sich die Betroffenen im Vorfeld um Kopf und Kragen geschrieben haben und damit zur Klage eingeladen haben. 
Leider teilt die Klägerin auch nicht mit wieviele erfolglose Versuche erforderlich waren um einen Treffer zu landen.



> Einschreiben mit Rückschein


Wie willst Du da beweisen was in dem Brief war? Wenn schon dann Zustellung über den Gerichtsvollzieher (kostet auch nur 19,- ). Bei Auslandszustellungen muss dann noch Amthilfe über die jeweilige deutsche Botschaft in Anspruch genommen werden.Du erkennst den Irrsinn?



> Ausserdem erfuhr ich, dass die Anbieter auch ohne Mahnungen und Mahnbescheid direkt vor Gericht gehen können um ihre Forderung geltend zu machen. Finde aber im BGB so auf die Schnelle keinen Hinweis. Weiss da Jemand was näheres?


Das findest Du hier auch. Wer was will kann klagen. Das Mahnverfahren ist eine Art vereinfachtes Klageverfahren ohne Prüfung des Sachverhaltes. Es steht als vereinfachte Alternative neben dem Klageverfahren zur Verfügung. Der Kläger hat also die freie Wahl. Wofür willst Du das eigentlich wissen?


----------



## krennz (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei über falsche Zusammenhänge und allgemeine Mahnbescheidsfieberei*

Einfach um es zu wissen.

Falls sowas mal vorkommen sollte.

OK, das mit dem Einschreiben.  Ich hatte mal ne Zeitlang gesagt, dass ich mir auf ner Kopie des Schreibens von ner Vertrauensperson bestätigen lassen würde, dass das in Kopie vorhandene Schreiben auch im Umschlag war.  Eine Zeitlang hat das sogar der Postmensch ohne langes bitten gemacht. Inzwischen hat die Post das wohl untersagt.  Warum nur???


----------



## Heiko (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei über falsche Zusammenhänge und allgemeine Mahnbescheidsfieberei*

Das kannst Du auch anders lösen: gib einfach einer neutralen Person Deines Vertrauens den offenen Brief und lass diese Person den Brief per Einschreiben verschicken. Dann kann diese Person auch zum Inhalt eine Aussage machen.


----------



## Teleton (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei über falsche Zusammenhänge und allgemeine Mahnbescheidsfieberei*



> Gib einfach einer neutralen Person Deines Vertrauens den offenen Brief


Neinneinenein, wir sprechen hier von Leuten die sich gegen das Risiko von 1:500.000 absichern wollen vom Nutzlosanbieter verklagt zu werden. Da ist eine unsichere Nachweismethode wie ein Zeuge nicht ausreichend sicher. 100% Sicherheit den Nachweis des Inhaltes führen zu können gibt es nur bei Gerichtsvollzieherzustellung.

Oder man lässt den Schreibselkram gleich ganz sein.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei über falsche Zusammenhänge und allgemeine Mahnbescheidsfieberei*



Teleton schrieb:


> Oder man lässt den Schreibselkram gleich ganz sein.


 Schreibselfanatiker  wollen sich nun mal gegen das Risiko, in der nordeutschen 
Tiefebene von einer Hochgebirgslawine erfaßt zu werden, absichern.


----------



## krennz (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei über falsche Zusammenhänge und allgemeine Mahnbescheidsfieberei*




ne, im Ernst. Man sollte alle Zockies

:comphit: oder :steinigung:also not :crys: lieber:schreiben:.


wer schreibt der bleibt.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei über falsche Zusammenhänge und allgemeine Mahnbescheidsfieberei*



krennz schrieb:


> wer schreibt der bleibt.


und kriegt  Unmengen von schwachsinnigem Drohmüll, aber Schreibselfanatiker sind sogar glücklich
 darüber, weil sie sich paradoxerweise dadurch bestätigt fühlen. Vielleicht brauchen sie sogar den Kick 

Selbst das Argument, ( von den VZ bestätigt) dass noch *nie* jemand zahlen mußte, 
der sich von Anfang an tot gestellt hat, ist für gestandene Schreibselfanatiker kein  Beweis.


----------



## krennz (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei über falsche Zusammenhänge und allgemeine Mahnbescheidsfieberei*

Wie erklärst Du Dir dann, dass, seit dem Urteil aus 2008, viele Verbraucherzentralen wieder dazu übergehen und ihren Hilfesuchenden zu EINEM Musterschreiben, in Deutschland per EmR, ansonsten per e-mehl, bzw. Fax, raten?

M.E. um allen möglichen Eventualitäten vorzubeugen. 

Vorbeugen.............................

Von mir aus kann das Jeder so machen wie er will, ich werde jedenfalls weiterhin in den von mir besuchten Foren auf Musterschreiben hinweisen. In dem obigen Fall hätte es das höchstwahrscheinlich einen Gang zum Gericht, bei reellen Bedingungen, verhindert.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## webwatcher (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei über falsche Zusammenhänge und allgemeine Mahnbescheidsfieberei*



krennz schrieb:


> Wie erklärst Du Dir dann, dass, seit dem Urteil aus 2008, viele Verbraucherzentralen wieder dazu übergehen und ihren Hilfesuchenden zu EINEM Musterschreiben, in Deutschland per EmR, ansonsten per e-mehl, bzw. Fax, raten?


Das Gegenteil ist der Fall: Die VZ gehen mehr und mehr dazu über nicht mehr unbedingt dazu zu raten. 
Man sollte sich richtig informieren, bevor man  Spekulationen verbreitet.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei über falsche Zusammenhänge und allgemeine Mahnbescheidsfieberei*

Ihre Position geändert hat z.B. die VZ Hamburg, die jetzt offiziell von Schreibseleien abrät, und auch Herr Saller von der VZ Bayern.

Die Frage ist: welche Möglichkeit hält man sich überhaupt mit "Schreibselei" offen, die man ohne sie nicht hätte? Das kann nur eine Möglichkeit sein, die an eine Frist gebunden ist.

Allzu viel kommt hier aber nicht in Betracht.

Zunächst gilt:
Schweigen im Rechtsverkehr kann nicht als "Zustimmung" gewertet werden.

Dann gilt:


Das Bestreiten eines Vertrags ist jederzeit möglich und an keine Frist gebunden. Dies ist bei den typischen Nutzlosangeboten in aller Regel problemlos möglich, weil die beim angeblichen "Vertragsschluss" auftretenden Verstöße gegen die Informationspflichten meistens so immens sind, dass hier ein "Vertrag" für nichtig erklärt werden kann.
Hier schadet also der Verzicht auf Schreibselei überhaupt nicht. Der Vertrag kann auch im Gerichtssaal noch bestritten werden.

Der hilfsweise Widerruf aufgrund einer fehlenden oder unwirksamen Widerrufsbelehrung ist ebenfalls nicht fristgebunden. Bei einer fehlenden Widerrufsbelehrung hat die Widerrufsfrist niemals zu laufen begonnen, und auch der immer wieder zu beobachtende Versuch der Nutzlosanbieter, über den § 312d BGB ("sofortige Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung") das Widerrufsrecht auszuhebeln, greift nicht, wenn es nicht vor Vertragsschluß eine wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung gegeben hat. Diese fehlt bei den typischen Nutzlosangeboten entweder ganz, oder sie ist unwirksam aufgrund grober Formfehler.
Auch hier schadet also zunächst der Verzicht auf Schreibselei überhaupt nicht. Die Möglichkeit dazu verbaut man sich damit nicht.

Die Anfechtung wegen Irrtums bzw. wegen arglistiger Täuschung ist dagegen fristgebunden, sie ist aber ohnehin nur eine Möglichkeit, die allenfalls höchst hilfsweise in Betracht kommen würde, wenn das Bestreiten des Vertrags oder der Widerruf nicht möglich sein sollten.

Nur diese höchst hilfsweise "Hintertür" der Anfechtung verbaut man sich möglicherweise, wenn die Frist von einem Monat ("Anfechtung wegen Irrtums") bzw. 6 Monaten ("Anfechtung wegen arglistiger Täuschung") vorbei ist.
Bisher hat es jedoch in 4 Jahren Nutzlos-Kasperletheater bei Millionen von Betroffenen erst 5 echte Prozesse gegen Opfer gegeben. Alle diese Prozesse wurden von den Abzockern verloren, und bei keinem dieser Urteile ist m.W. die Anfechtung zum Tragen gekommen.

Dagegen gibt es nicht ein einziges bekanntes Verfahren, wo etwa ein Opfer deswegen verurteilt worden wäre, weil es auf Schreibselei und "Anfechtung" verzichtet hätte.

Es gibt auch keinen Beweis dafür, dass die sehr seltenen Versuchsballons einiger Mahnbescheide vermehrt bei den Opfern gestartet werden, die nicht reagiert haben.


----------



## krennz (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei über falsche Zusammenhänge und allgemeine Mahnbescheidsfieberei*

Die gleiche Diskussion hat das Urteil in der Netzwelt hervorgebracht.

Da hatte Immorb als erster über das Urteil berichtet und es wurde von nem Mod gelöscht. Erst nachdem Schnippewippe und andere dieses Urteil wieder zitierten und etwas über die Hintergründe recherchierten kam heraus, das, wenn der User ein Musterschreiben losgelassen hätte, es erst garnicht zum Prozess gekommen wäre. Ausserdem ist das ganze Verfahren gelinde gesagt etwas dubios abgelaufen. Der RA des Beklagten hat da etwas sehr unvorbereitet gewirkt. Naja, ein Schelm der jetzt böses dabei denkt oder muss da jetzt jemand an Kugellager denken.

Ich musste die immer bei den LKW´s und Förderbändern meines Schwiegervaters gut abschmieren, da die Lager sonst im Staub blockierten. War ne ziemlich schmutzige Arbeit.

Grüsse 

Klaus


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei über falsche Zusammenhänge und allgemeine Mahnbescheidsfieberei*

Das Urteil stammt  von einer andern Webseite,  die nichts besseres zu tun hatten, dieses Urteil rauszubuddeln und  ein Riesentrara dazu zu veranstalten ohne im mindesten  kritisch zu hinterfragen. Solches Verhalten ist schlicht kontraproduktiv und spült  dern Aboabzockern in die Kassen. 

Bezweifle, dass man dies sich so vergegenwärtigt hat. Motto:

Operative Hektik ersetzt geistige Windstille


----------



## Teleton (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei über falsche Zusammenhänge und allgemeine Mahnbescheidsfieberei*



krennz schrieb:


> ...etwas über die Hintergründe recherchierten kam heraus, das, wenn der User ein Musterschreiben losgelassen hätte, es erst garnicht zum Prozess gekommen wäre.


Aha, wie ist "rausgekommen" dass mit Musterschreiben nix passiert wäre? Haben die Kläger das zu Protokoll gegeben? 
Nicht zu fassen was zu diesem Urteil zusammenfabuliert wird. Erst soll es die Verbraucherzentralen dazu gebracht haben wieder verstärkt Schreibseleien zu empfehlen. Jetzt ist auch noch der Beweis erbracht, dass alles anders gelaufen wäre hätte der Beklagte nur nen Musterbrief verwendet. Unsinn!


----------



## technofreak (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Plauderei über falsche Zusammenhänge und allgemeine Mahnbescheidsfieberei*



Teleton schrieb:


> Nicht zu fassen was zu diesem Urteil zusammenfabuliert wird.


Und deswegen ist hier erst mal Schluss mit der Schwabuliererei


----------

